# Kicking off blankets, sleeping sideways



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

I love co-sleeping with my DD, but we have a new one coming in May/June and I'm worried about having her in bed with a newborn. She kicks off the blankets at night (which won't be a big deal in the spring because we'll not have as many covers) which is annoying now, especially when she's in the middle rather than on the side of the bed. The other thing she does is turns sideways at night, turning our family into a human H. Last night, DH got up in the middle of the night halfway off the edge of the bed. He walked around to the other side of the bed and saw that I was also halfway off the edge of the bed on the other side, and that DD was sleeping sideways with her arms up above her head (and she's rather tall, over 33 inches at 17 months old). The blanket thing is just annoying and we can deal with that (we're planning on no covers and warmer jammies in the spring until the new one can handle blankets in the fall anyways) but the sideways thing has got to go, or she'll have to sleep solo come May. Can't have her forcing brother or sister off the bed, and it is important to me to cosleep with each of my babies as newborns, not just her! We're considering transitioning her to a bed with just daddy for a while (which will be hard enough since she still nurses a lot at night), with me and baby in another bed, if we can't get her to stop turning sideways and kicking the blankets off and we can't get her to solo sleep by then. Any suggestions on how to handle this? I really love cosleeping with her and am hoping to find a solution to keep us all in the same bed.


----------



## phaeon (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm also interested in any replies, since I'm in exactly the same boat. Except my newborn is due any day now!!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

yup...the human H...i know it well.







can you fit another mattress next to your current one? make the bed that much bigger?


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We have a 33 inch sideways sleeper too! We end up like a triangle. DH usually flips around so we're head-to-foot. So DS is like the little base of our little triangle. No baby on the way for us -- I hope you work it all out!
Mabe a sidecar for the newborn??


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelemiller*
yup...the human H...i know it well.







can you fit another mattress next to your current one? make the bed that much bigger?

Probably not, unless we move the rest of the furniture out of the room! Our bedroom is pretty small, and our bed is already huge as it is. If we're able to turn off the heat by the time the baby is born, we may be able to push the bed up against the wall and put our second bed in our room next to the big bed, but I don't really know since our room is tiny!


----------



## catherinevictoria (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi there
Our 9 month old dd started to reach out to both me and DH with her arms from her position in the middle of our king-sized bed. She becomes a little T. When we went to visit my mother over Christmas, we slept in a full sized bed, and poof, no more arm stretching. There was nowhere to stretch to. DH was right there, not two feet away! Perhaps you should try pinning her in by moving closer together? Then slowly go back to your respective sides of the bed, or wherever you naturally gravitate to. Just a though...


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

We have the same problem. We have discovered that part of the problem is that she needs to be on or touching both of us while she's sleeping.
We put warm jammies on her and allow her to sleep on top of the covers.
So far, we haven't really found a solution...we just keep repositioning her all night









When we have been welcoming a new baby into the bed...we have done: daddy in a different bed with the toddler & also: toddler on the other side of daddy in the same bed. So: L-R mama, NB, dadda, toddler KWIM?
We have also done: toddler on a 'bed' (multiple layers of quilts/comforters) on the floor beside our bed.
HTH!


----------

